
The Pope posts his first Twitter message - americandesi333
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/13/world/europe/the-pope-now-on-twitter-posts-his-first-message.html?partner=rss&emc=rss
======
kd0amg
I guess this is a more suitable medium than cstross/AutoPope's "pontifications
by email"

